# Guyane Française, on ne vous croira pas !



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je sais que les sujets politiques sont actuellement interdit sur le forum, mais je souhaites parler d'un triste évènement qui vient de nous arriver, mon ami et moi même.

Nous sommes partis en Juillet-Août 2004 en Guyane Française chez mon beau frère qui vivait au bord du fleuve Approuhague à deux heures de route de Cayenne + deux heures de pirogues. J'y ai découvert l'amazonie et ses richesses mais aussi ses clandestins brésiliens orpailleurs (= chercheurs d'or) qui polluent les fleuves au mercure et détruisent l'écosystème.
Mon beau frère avertissait les gendarmes de l'activité des orpailleurs clandestins depuis quelques années. Je parle au passé car nous venons d'apprendre son décès cette nuit du 19 novembre 2005.
D'après ce que nous savons (car l'enquête n'a pas encore commencée), il a été assassiné près de chez lui alors qu'il allait chercher son voisin pour aller à la pêche. Mon beau frère travaillait bénévolement avec les gendarmes depuis trois mois et ils avaient ensemble démanteler plusieurs chantiers d'orpailleurs sur le fleuve (opérations anaconda). On l'a retrouvé mort par balle (une seule). Mon beau frère était quelqu'un de très prudent, il connaissait tous les habitants du fleuve et parlait couramment le brésilien. Il vivait en Guyane depuis 20 ans aussi nous pensons que des personnes ont commandités son assassinat par le biais de tueurs experts.

Je vous informe de ce triste évènement car nous souhaitons mon ami, l'amie de mon beau frère qui vit en Guyane et moi même ne pas l'enterrer trop vite, pour que ce fait divers n'en soit pas un. Nous attendons actuellement les résultats de l'autopsie et de l'enquête. Sachez que l'amie de mon beau frère envoie en ce moment des communiqués aux journaux locaux, nous essayons à notre tour de relayer l'information en France Métropolitaine.

Merci de votre attention.

Audrey

voici quelques liens pour comprendre : http://www.blada.com/chroniques/2003/97.htm
et voici un témoignage (photo à l'appui) d'un personne qui s'est rendue sur le fleuve ce même été mais que nous n'avons pas rencontré : http://www.blada.com/chroniques/2004/101.htm

PS : Taho, je ne savais pas tout cela quand j'ai décommandé la pomme bouffe ...


----------



## quetzalk (20 Novembre 2005)

Triste histoire.
Condoléances d'abord.
Et courage.

Ensuite ce genre de choses est épouvantable, révoltant dans la nausée, et il faut toujours saluer le courage des gens qui osent prendre ce genre de risques.
Dans notre confort douillet où un RER en retard prend une dimension de drame, ça nous rappelle brutalement que dans nombre de pays travailler à faire respecter une loi, des droits, des gens, peut coûter ce prix là.
Bien sûr il est "plus simple", il est "plus prudent", il est "raisonnable" de fermer sa gueule face aux diverses mafias (qui d'ailleurs scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis), mais jusqu'ou accepter la mainmise de truands de ce type ?

:mouais:


----------



## colette (20 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais que les sujets politiques sont actuellement interdit sur le forum, mais je souhaites parler d'un triste évènement qui vient de nous arriver, mon ami et moi même.
> 
> ...




C'était donc ça le coup de fil qui anonçait la mauvaise nouvelle.

Tous les mots ne diminueront pas ta peine, mais il est vrai que mourir en héros aide un peu ceux qui restent à supporter l'absence. 
Merci à ton beau frère d'avoir cru en une vie meilleure et d'avoir cherché à lutter contre tous ces pollueurs.


Courage Audrey. La lutte est encore longue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

_(ce sujet n'a rien de politique)_​


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2005)

C'est triste.

Certes.

En même temps je ne suis vraiment pas sur que ceux que tu appelles les orpailleurs fassent ça pour le plaisir.

Vraiment pas sur.


----------



## Hippocampe (21 Novembre 2005)

Condoléances odré, ainsi qu'à tes proches.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste.
> 
> Certes.
> 
> ...



Ils le font bien évidemment pour l'argent. Les petits orpailleurs-ouvriers sont des pères de familles.
S'ils le faisaient au Brésil clandestinement, c'est la peine de mort.
S'ils le font en France ils s'ont ramenés chez eux et reviennent...

Un brésilien que l'on avait rencontré disait qu'il préférait rentrer au Brésil car finalement c'était trop dur (maladie, armes, drogues ...) et préférait sa misère de là bas.

Le truc c'est qu'il y a des manières beaucoup moins polluantes de chercher de l'or mais ils n'ont pas l'argent ni les outils ni les lois. Un chantier d'orpaillage légale est tellement dur à mettre en place en France (beaucoup de paperasse) qu'ils choisissent la clandestinité... car c'est difficile de contrôler la jungle.

Le problème vient toujours des boss,ceux qui mettent en place les chantiers, de vrais esclavagistes à coup de crack et de matraques, tellement paranoïaque qui torturent et tuent(cf documentaire : la guyane française, une terre de non droit). Mais ça personne ne veut y croire, que ça se passe en France.

Après c'est une histoire entre états, car la France ferme les yeux, d'où l'aspect politique ...

Merci aux nombreuses témoignages.


----------



## katelijn (21 Novembre 2005)

Toutes mes condoleances, odré


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

Les miennes également.


----------



## Jec (21 Novembre 2005)

Mes condoléances


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2005)

Mes condoléances odré.


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

toutes mes condoléances
ton beauf connaissait les risque et ca ne l' a pas empecher d' agir 
c'est tout a son honneur
 ceux qui concretisent leurs conviction sont de grands hommes
je pense a lui, je le respecte


----------



## N°6 (21 Novembre 2005)

Triste histoire en effet...  

Courage à vous trois, j'espère que votre démarche aboutira...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de revoir le documentaire dont je vous ait parler : 

Titre exact : "La loi de la jungle, chronique d'une zone de non droit : la Guyane Française"
Enquête et réalisation : Philippe LAFAIX. (trouvable sur le net )

Plus d'info : http://ase.ouvaton.org/guyanefilm.htm#LA LOI DE LA JUNGLE

Ce documentaire n'étant pas très reluisant pour les autorités françaises, il n'a toujours pas trouvé de diffuseur : http://www.humanite.presse.fr/journal/2004-01-23/2004-01-23-386650

Un compte rendu : http://www.monde-solidaire.org/spip/article.php3?id_article=862

Tout ceci pour vous dire que tous les moyens ont été mis en oeuvre pour que vous, français de métropole ne soient pas au courant de ce qui se passe en Guyane Française, département français.

Aussi j'ai ouvert cette discussion plus pour vous mettre au courant que pour être consolée mais je reste sensible à vos témoignages d'affection.

Renseignez vous.

Audrey


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de revoir le documentaire dont je vous ait parler :
> 
> Titre exact : "La loi de la jungle, chronique d'une zone de non droit : la Guyane Française"
> Enquête et réalisation : Philippe LAFAIX. (trouvable sur le net )
> ...



ma pensée est sincere et n' avait pas pour seul but de te consoler


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

visible sur le site de RFO aujourd'hui l'annonce aux médias de la mort de mon beau frère : 

http://guyane.rfo.fr/# : cliquez sur journeaux TV, après les titres vous aurez l'annonce...

Je ne pense pas que le journal de dimanche 20 novembre resetra longtemps sur le net.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2005)

Comment se fait-il qu'en cherchant à visualiser le documentaire l'on soit redirigé ici après "Redirect by ulimit.com" http://loidelajungle.fr.st/... Je vais mettre un message sur le répondeur de Daniel Mermet histoire de voir...

Tous les liens que j'ai trouvé pour essayer de visualiser ce documentaire n'aboutissent pas...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait-il qu'en cherchant à visualiser le documentaire l'on soit redirigé ici après "Redirect by ulimit.com" http://loidelajungle.fr.st/... Je vais mettre un message sur le répondeur de Daniel Mermet histoire de voir...


 
J'ai vu ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

et hop la...
on remonte pour informer ceux qui n'ont pas vu... 
en plus en ce moment ya du monde...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Nous sommes maintenant en relation avec le président d'attac-guyane porte parole du collectif "quel orpaillage pour la Guyane?" M. Patrick Monier. Le lien sur blada.com : http://wb221.lerelaisinternet.com/courrier/miseajour/courrlong/MAI0504.HTM

il souhaite d'or et déjà que l'histoire de Philippe (mon beau frère) soit communiquer afin de faire bouger les autorités sur ce grave problème.Nous attendons encore le retour de notre belle soeur qui est parti sur place voir les lieux du drame et les gendarmes (qui nous souhaitent pas communiquer de détails par téléphone ...).

Sachez que ce lundi 20 novembre 2005 s'est tenue à Paris une réunion des maires des DOMTOM sur les problèmes de la clandestinité en outre mer et de l'insécurité qui en découle. 
Le ministère de l'outre mer semble être au courant mais n'a toujours pas compris l'ampleur du désastre écologique et humains : http://www.outre-mer.gouv.fr/outremer/front?id=outremer/dossiers_thematiques/lutte_orpaillage_1111426012236

RFO diffusait hier soir une émission spéciale sur les clandestins et l'orpaillage : http://franceo.rfo.fr/article54.html

Nous aurons des nouvelles d'ici quelques jours et pourront lancer un communiqué officiel. Pour l'instant d'après les nouvelles de RFO : Philippe a été retrouvé par ses voisins sans vie dans sa pirogue qui dérivait sur l'Approuhague, une balle dans la nuque. La gendarmerie n'exclut pas (langage officiel) un meurtre lié au secteur de l'orpaillage.

Je le répète : au delà du choque et du désarroi de la famille, cet évènement vous concerne car il s'est passé en France (la guyane est le plus grand département français) car vous êtes ce qu'on appelle "l'opinion publique".

Merci encore pour vos nombreux témoignages d'affection et de soutien. Je vous tiendrais au courant de l'évolution de nos démarches. Le corps sera rapatrié au plus tard fin de semaine prochaine.

Merci de votre attention

Audrey


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Un ami de mon beau frère envoyait en 2003 une lettre au premier ministre.
Attention, c'est assez comique, un peu de rire dans ce monde brut, ça nous changera 
et nous détendera les zigomatiques.

http://wb221.lerelaisinternet.com/courrier/miseajour/courrlong/dec1603.htm


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2005)

Il est bien le monsieur...  :love: 

Des jeux de mots que Pascal 77 ne renierait pas .   

p.s: Tu as des nouvelles? Ca bouge??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien le monsieur...  :love:
> 
> Des jeux de mots que Pascal 77 ne renierait pas .



Dgé est comme il écrit ! Il vit sur le plus beau bras de la rivière dans le dénuement le plus total  avec sa copine (pas de toilettes pas de douche et pas la télé   ). Je l'ai rencontré chez lui ... Il écrit et voudrais faire éditer ses livres. Et puis sinon il pêche ...



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> p.s: Tu as des nouvelles? Ca bouge??



Paradoxalement, ça bouge du côté des médias et c'est le calme plat du côté de l'organisation du rapatriement. On a des contacts avec une journaliste de blada.com et un portrait de Philippe paraîtra, écrit par son frère nicolas. C'est elle qui nous a donné le lien sur le coup de gueule de dgé, c'était un bon pote à Philippe.

Sinon, le corps est toujours à Cayenne, on attends l'autopsie et le retour de sa copine du find fond de la brousse. Elle est partie lundi en disant qu'elle reviendrait mercredi et depuis plus de nouvelles. On ne s'inquiète pas trop pour elle car d'une c'est la guyane où le temps est élastique, de deux elle y est née, de trois elle connaît l'endroit et de quatre elle est en contact avec la gendarmerie.

Entre temps, tous le village natal de philippe (et de nicolas et moi même, on est née dans la même rue ...) est en émoi, comme il n'y a pas de versions officielles les rumeurs les plus absurdes circulent. Je l'ai appris tout à l'heure de ma mère car nous n'y habitons plus et c'est tant mieux ! Par contre ça réchauffe le coeur aux parents. C'est dur pour tous le monde, tous le monde nous demandent l'adresse des parents ...

On attend ... 
C'est moche à dire mais vivement l'enterrement.

Ps : parmis les rumeurs : les journalistes de France Inter en aurait parlé un jour vers 5H00 du matin avec témoin du meurtre   . Je pense que ma mère a un peu déformé faudrait que j'appelle la grand mère qui lui en as parlé, puisque c'est la grand mère de mon cousin qui vit en nouvelle calédonie. D'ailleurs Philippe a aussi vécu en nouvelle Calédonie. Enfin bref le monde est petit.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2005)

L'administration française m'étonnera toujours...  :mouais:

Je crois qu'il va falloir t'armer de courage pour la suite... vue qu'ils n'ont pas l'air presser.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Bref coup de fil du deuxième frère de nicolas qui vit lui aussi en Guyane mais qui est bien vivant.
Ils ont retrouvé le meurtrier ...
On en saurait plus demain enfin d'ici quelques jours
Les nouvelles au compte goutte ça épuise


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont retrouvé le meurtrier ...


Qu'on le pende par les couilles...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on le pende par les couilles...



Merci - et bravo - pour cette remarque constructive qui prise au pied de la lettre est de nature à faire avancer les valeurs républicaines dans ce petit coin de jungle - morale autant que forestière.
:hein: :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

putain, c'est vraiment dégueulasse 

condoléances Odré, et courage :sick: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bref coup de fil du deuxième frère de nicolas qui vit lui aussi en Guyane mais qui est bien vivant.
> Ils ont retrouvé le meurtrier ...
> On en saurait plus demain enfin d'ici quelques jours
> Les nouvelles au compte goutte ça épuise




Content de l'apprendre.  

Allez, ne te laisse pas abattre odré ce devrait être bientôt fini...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Content de l'apprendre.
> 
> Allez, ne te laisse pas abattre odré ce devrait être bientôt fini...



Je l'espère vivement surtout pour mes beaux parents.
Ils en ont entendus des vertes et des pas mûres des ignorants "la CIA l'auraient tués", "ce serait un contrebandier" alors qu'il n'a jamais touché une cigarette de sa vie ...
A tel point qu'il ont dût faire paraître un article dans le progrès de samedi

On a eut des nouvelles de notre belle soeur de guyane, elle revenue sur cayenne.
Les démarches devraient commencer. 

Merci pour votre soutien.


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

j'peux po te mettre un coup de boule ( saloperie de vbulletin ) mais le coeur y est :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai pas essayé, car le c½ur n'y est vraiment pas.
Perdre un proche dans un assassinat n'est jamais du genre à me mettre en joie.

Je compatis, Audrey - sincèrement.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'peux po te mettre un coup de boule ( saloperie de vbulletin ) mais le coeur y est :love:




C'est fait...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Merci - et bravo - pour cette remarque constructive qui prise au pied de la lettre est de nature à faire avancer les valeurs républicaines dans ce petit coin de jungle - morale autant que forestière.
> :hein: :hein:


Oups :rose:, j'avais omis d'ajouter toi et les tiens jusqu'à la 13ème génération...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Merci encore pour vos messages amicaux qui réchauffent le coeur.
Un article est paru sur le progrès du canton de Villefranche samedi dernier et un autre article aujourd'hui au progrès de lyon et sa région. 
Je suis au regret de vous annoncer contrairement à ce qui a été dit à mon dernier message : on n'a pas retrouvé le meurtrier et on ne le retrouvera pas, c'était une rumeur comme une autre ...
Nous savons les circonstances exactes de sa mort à la minutes près et je me demande encore si je dois vous la raconter. En bref : tout s'est passé très vite, car l'un de ses voisins venait de le quitter sur le bord du fleuve dans sa pirogue. C'est l'oeuvre d'un expert comme il existe de nombreux en Amérique latine et comme il existent de nombreuses victimes dans ce même continent. Il n'a pas souffert.

Le corps devrait arriver sur la métropole lundi prochain, les médecins de l'autopsie doivent être à l'oeuvre en ce moment où je vous parle. L'enterrement devrait être jeudi 8 décembre en cette belle église de Lozanne si tout se passe bien. Nous levons donc le pas et pouvons respirer un peu...

Je vous remercie pour votre attention et votre soutien sincère. Je remercie aussi les administrateurs et les modérateurs pour leurs discrétion que je considère comme bienveillante. Je vous remercie de m'avoir permis de m'exprimer librement, de m'aider à passer ce cap malgré la lourdeur de mes propos (ça ne doit pas être facile à lire  )

Nous allons maintenant pouvoir commencer notre deuil après dix jours cauchemardesques.
Nico et moi même commençons a revivre un peu bien que nous savons que ce ne sera jamais comme avant (et oui nous avons rigoler hier soir comme des petits fous pour des broutilles si si 
:love: ). 

Mais, nous somme décidés à continuer son combat. Après les pleurs, nous mettrons en place une véritable argumentation à propos de ce fléau qui dépasse la simple mort de Philippe et que rétrospectivement nous comprenons comme tel. Ce que j'ai essayé maladroitement de vous faire comprendre avec colère (et je m'en excuse) nous tenterons de le dire de façon posée et intelligible. 

Philippe finalement détestait les honneurs, il mettait en acte ce que d'autre mettait en mot. Nous essayerons d'en faire de même.

Merci encore  

Et à bientôt 

Audrey


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

j'avais entendu parler de ce fil et je ne le découvre qu'à l'instant

mes pensées vont vers toi dans cette épreuve, courage !

heureusement que des bonnes nouvelles arrivent, j'espère que ça pourra faire bouger les choses !


----------



## Pierrou (30 Novembre 2005)

bon courage Odré, moi aussi, enterrement demain :sick:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Merci encore pour vos messages amicaux qui réchauffent le coeur.
> Un article est paru sur le progrès du canton de Villefranche samedi dernier et un autre article aujourd'hui au progrès de lyon et sa région.
> ...




C'est tout à ton honneur, je trouve que c'est une belle manière de perpétuer la mémoire de ton beau-frére. Puis-t-il reposer en paix et ton (son) combat être enfin entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

De passage juste pour citer un petit site internet qui se bouge

http://www.blada.com/

et Dgé qui pleure : http://www.blada.com/boite-aux-lettres/courrier/3207.htm


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2005)

p.s: Ca va toi? je l'espère en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment un peu de répis
L'enterrement est jeudii prochain
Beaucoup de monde paraîtrait il 

En en tattendant on prépare doucement un site qui regrouperait toutes les infos sur ce territoire d'outre mer et puis pourquoi pas sur les domtoms ?

Enfin la vie continue


----------



## guytantakul (2 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> http://www.blada.com/
> 
> et Dgé qui pleure : http://www.blada.com/boite-aux-lettres/courrier/3207.htm


Il ne fait pas que pleurer, il dénonce aussi deux foyers de pompage, il me semble, non ?
(je ne connais pas du tout cette région, pour ça, vous pouvez me croire  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il ne fait pas que pleurer, il dénonce aussi deux foyers de pompage, il me semble, non ?
> (je ne connais pas du tout cette région, pour ça, vous pouvez me croire  )



Ce ne sont pas des foyers de pompages mais des lieux clefs du fleuve où tous le monde est obligé de passser pour le remonter. Le problème des clandestins peut très vite être résolus : un barrage de la gendarmerie et plus personne ne passe, les orpailleurs n'ont plus de gazole et de nourriture qui viennent directement du brésil par les fleuves et leurs affluents. Ils sont donc coincés et rentre chez eux. Au lieu de cela, les principaux navigateurs des fleuves de guyane françaises sont brésiliens et clandestins. La légion elle même ne sait pas navigué en pirogue et son pirogiuer est brésilien mais non clandestin celui là ...

Philippe a commis une faute qui lui a coûté cher. Une semaine avant le drame alors qu'il coopérait étroitement avec la gandarmerie en préparant et montant les assauts sur les mines clandestines et qu'il était suffisamment discret pour n'avoir pas été repéré par les orpailleurs, il a découvert une pirogue planquée par des brésiliens (une pirogue de mer pleine à craquer : deux tonnes de gazole et deux tonnes de vivres). Il est descendu prévenir les gendarmes (3h de route) ceux ci lui ont dit qu'ils étaient incapables de manoeuvrer une telle pirogue, alors Philippe est remonté et a redescendu seul ladite pirogue devant tous les habitants du fleuve. Tous le monde a sut que c'était lui la botte secrète des gendarmes et comprenait ainsi pourquoi tant de succès dans leurs démarches ... Il a suffit que ça tombe dans l'oreille d'un bandit plus puissant que les autres, il a payé un tueur qui a fait son travail. Les tueurs à gage ne sont pas un mythe, ils sont généralement brésiliens (et je n'ai rien contre les brésiliens leurs vie est dure) ils agissent au coup par coup et repartent dans leur pays aussitôt la mission accomplie. Personne ne les voient même pas la victime qui n'a même pas le temps de voir sa vie défiler devant ses yeux. ils sont introuvables, des professionnels ...

En bref ils ne s'attaquent jamais aux gendarmes sinon c'est la guerre entre la France et le Brésil (les deux états sont au courant). D'habitude les brésiliens ne se tuent qu'entre eux et c'est assez rare qu'ils s'attaquent à un français car ils ont peur des représailles diplomatiques (l'année du brésil en france, quelle mascarade).


----------



## guytantakul (2 Décembre 2005)

OK, merci de cette mise au point Audrey 
En un sens, c'était pas malin de sa part d'agir ainsi (le coup de la pirogue), dans l'autre sens, il faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse sinon, c'est cuit 
Respect à ton ami, j'aurais sans doute eu moins de courage que lui en ces circonstances (et pourtant, je me considère comme courageux, peut-être à tort).
En tout cas, espérons que sa mort ne soit pas vaine et emballe la machine diplomatique le temps de court-circuiter les commanditaires (enfin, je l'espère) par des actions ciblées sur ces deux bras du fleuve par les autorités françaises.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> OK, merci de cette mise au point Audrey
> En un sens, c'était pas malin de sa part d'agir ainsi (le coup de la pirogue), dans l'autre sens, il faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse sinon, c'est cuit
> Respect à ton ami, j'aurais sans doute eu moins de courage que lui en ces circonstances (et pourtant, je me considère comme courageux, peut-être à tort).
> En tout cas, espérons que sa mort ne soit pas vaine et emballe la machine diplomatique le temps de court-circuiter les commanditaires (enfin, je l'espère) par des actions ciblées sur ces deux bras du fleuve par les autorités françaises.




En effet espérons.

Connaissant la réactivité légendaire de l'état... va falloir lui secouer le cocotier une bonne fois pour qu'il daigne entendre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

un petit lien avec la carte de la guyane et les problèmes d'immigration : 

http://www.lexpress.fr/info/france/dossier/domtom/dossier.asp?ida=435985

un autre sur les problèmes d'immigration en outre mer :

http://www.lexpress.fr/info/france/dossier/domtom/dossier.asp?ida=435983

et un peu d'hsitoire : http://www.lexpress.fr/info/france/dossier/domtom/dossier.asp?ida=427523

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

On restait planté sur place devant l'énergie de ce grand gaillard qui ne pouvait rester en place trop longtemps. Ou alors était-ce l'effet de cet appartement qui semblait entraver ses mouvements ? Peut-être réfléchissait-il plus vite que nous ? 
Mais emporté par l'ouragan de ces pensées, on finissait toujours par le suivre. Et l'on comprenait en arrivant à Vovoni, le besoin  de liberté qui le faisait aimer la vie plus intensément que les autres.

	Bien qu'il échafaudât sans cesse de futurs travaux d'Hercule, il s'occupait autant de ceux qui croisaient sa route, une heure, un mois, un jour. Toujours en action, il se posait de temps en temps pour bavarder et nous écoutions ses milles aventures d'une journée qu'il allait jusqu'à mimer. 

	Son dynamisme était contagieux et l'on se surprenait à envoyer valser nos propres peurs, nos propres doutes. Avec Philippe, il y avait toujours une solution à toutes les situations. 

       Pas de faux-semblants, l'homme était direct. Avec une pointe d'ironie, il observait le monde et y participait en privilégiant les actes aux palabres, vaines. Aussi se trouvait-il malgré lui à rendre la justice aux démunis, la dignité aux pessimistes et du courage aux paresseux. 

On ressortait de cette rencontre un peu plus grand, un peu plus libre, un peu plus sûr de soi. 

	Son regard lucide et honnête sur la vie, sa détermination et son efficacité d'action l'on amené à combattre l'infamie. Il n'est pas simple de voir partir Philippe pour son dernier voyage et de lui rendre un hommage à sa mesure. Nous espérerons simplement qu'il vagabondera longtemps dans nos têtes. 







Vovoni, Philiipe Gros, par son frère nicolas. Né le 3 janvier 1967 et assassiné le 19 novembre 2005. Photo prise en julllet 2004 sur les lieux du futur drame.

Cet hommage sera lut lors de son enterrement le jeudi 8 décembre 2005 à 14h30. 
Puissions nous prendre exemple sur cet homme inimitable.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Décembre 2005)

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi,
malheureusemen je ne pourrais pas me libérer jeudi,
mais j'aurais une pensée pour cet honnête homme lachement assassiné par et pour la cupidité de certains.
J'ai dit


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On restait planté sur place devant l'énergie de ce grand gaillard qui ne pouvait rester en place trop longtemps. Ou alors était-ce l'effet de cet appartement qui semblait entraver ses mouvements ? Peut-être réfléchissait-il plus vite que nous ?
> Mais emporté par l'ouragan de ces pensées, on finissait toujours par le suivre. Et l'on comprenait en arrivant à Vovoni, le besoin  de liberté qui le faisait aimer la vie plus intensément que les autres.
> 
> Bien qu'il échafaudât sans cesse de futurs travaux d'Hercule, il s'occupait autant de ceux qui croisaient sa route, une heure, un mois, un jour. Toujours en action, il se posait de temps en temps pour bavarder et nous écoutions ses milles aventures d'une journée qu'il allait jusqu'à mimer.
> ...


 C&#8217;est vraiment un très joli texte. Venant de lire ce fil, je te pris d&#8217;accepter mes sincères condoléances. Pour terminer, je citerait *Théodore Fraenkel* qui a dit : Heureux celui que les arbres caressent, que le vent conseille, que les enterrements saluent.


----------



## kyman (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai lu cette histoire malheureusement très triste je t'adresse mes sincères condoléances et surtout bon Courage 
Il ne faut surtout pas baisser les bras devant un tel acte.





			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> On restait planté sur place devant l'énergie de ce grand gaillard qui ne pouvait rester en place trop longtemps. Ou alors était-ce l'effet de cet appartement qui semblait entraver ses mouvements ? Peut-être réfléchissait-il plus vite que nous ?
> Mais emporté par l'ouragan de ces pensées, on finissait toujours par le suivre. Et l'on comprenait en arrivant à Vovoni, le besoin  de liberté qui le faisait aimer la vie plus intensément que les autres.
> 
> Bien qu'il échafaudât sans cesse de futurs travaux d'Hercule, il s'occupait autant de ceux qui croisaient sa route, une heure, un mois, un jour. Toujours en action, il se posait de temps en temps pour bavarder et nous écoutions ses milles aventures d'une journée qu'il allait jusqu'à mimer.
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2005)

Cette oraison funèbre est vraiment très belle. Il avait l'air d'être un homme très chaleureux et sympathique, de ce qu'on est fier de connaître.

Que dire de plus...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Décembre 2005)

Odré..  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

mille merci

Nous venons de passer 5 jours à manger et a discuter en famille, ça nous a fait du bien.
Les parents sont maintenant au courant de tout, et c'est une bonne chose.
Notre belle soeur repart mercredi matin et nous allons reprendre le train train
Enfin moi dès demain :mouais: 

et continue le combat un peu moins seul :
http://blada.com/boite-aux-lettres/infos-citoyennes/545.htm

Bonne soirée et bonne semaine à tous

Edit : j'oublais le principal ! L'ami d'enfance de Philippe nous a fait passer une lettre qu'il va envoyer au ministre de l'intérieur, des dom tom, du tourisme (il est d'originie guyanaise Léon Bertrand), des armées, premier ministre et président. Dans cette lettre nous demandons simplement une reconnaissance des actes de Philippe, car les gendarmes de Régina les reconnaissent volontiers et le pleure autant que nous, mais pas leur hiérarchie...

Et puis un pavé dans la marre du canard enchaîné. Pendant ce temps blada.com prépare un dossier qu'il mettront en ligne bientôt.

A+


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

Ton combat sera long, mais il est juste.  

Bon courage.




p.s: Tiens nous au courant hein.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

voici le témoignage d'un habitant du fleuve mana sur les trafics d'orpaillages (légaux et illégaux) : http://blada.com/chroniques/2005/552.htm 

Un Préfet de guyane devrait contacter les parents de philippe d'en peu de temps.
Sa compagne doit être en train d'attérir à Cayenne en ce moment même ...

Bonne journée


----------



## jeep2nine (14 Décembre 2005)

Je prend le fil en cours de route et, tout d'abord, je t'adresse toutes mes condoléances Audrey. L'hommage et la photo de ton beau-frère rendent encore plus "réels" des faits qui se passent à des milliers de kilomètres de nos nids douillets....
J'ai l'impression (peut-être à tort), que quand on parle de la Guyane, on pense tout d'abord à Kourou et aux lancements d'Ariane. J'ai le sentiment que les intérêts de la métropole sont plutôt orientés vers ce centre spatial et les moyens, en homme et matériel, pour le protéger sont certainement prioritaires par rapport au contrôle des fleuves. 
Mais bon, c'est juste une pensée qui me vient et je ne connais malheureusement pas la Guyane, alors, peut-être que je me plante complètement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Je prend le fil en cours de route et, tout d'abord, je t'adresse toutes mes condoléances Audrey. L'hommage et la photo de ton beau-frère rendent encore plus "réels" des faits qui se passent à des milliers de kilomètres de nos nids douillets....
> J'ai l'impression (peut-être à tort), que quand on parle de la Guyane, on pense tout d'abord à Kourou et aux lancements d'Ariane. J'ai le sentiment que les intérêts de la métropole sont plutôt orientés vers ce centre spatial et les moyens, en homme et matériel, pour le protéger sont certainement prioritaires par rapport au contrôle des fleuves.
> Mais bon, c'est juste une pensée qui me vient et je ne connais malheureusement pas la Guyane, alors, peut-être que je me plante complètement



En gros, t'a tout juste   
L'Etat a exproprié sur des kilomètres carrés les habitants de kourou pour le site spatial : 50 centimes /m2. Kourou est une ville de scientifiques français et internationaux contrairement à Cayenne.

Le pire c'est que la France perd des sous dans les lancements d'Ariane : les prochaines fusées à décoler de Kourou seront bientôt russes ...

Pendant que Sarko gueulait quand il était ministre du budget parce qu'il n'y avait pas assez d'or dans les caisses, des tonnes d'or brute extraites de la forêt s'envolaient et s'envolent encore mais n'attérissent pas dans les caisses de l'Etat, au point où l'on se demande là bas, si cet or ne financerait pas des gens hauts placés.

Ce bout d'Amazonie a un grand potentiel touristique et écologique mais ce ne sont pas les priorités des dirigeants.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Le préfet de guyane a décidé recemment de prendre en charge une partie des frais de rapatriement du corps de philippe gros. Les parents ont dont eut les condoléances de la secrétaire ...

Nous sommes en contacts avec le collectif "quel orpaillage pour la guyane ?". Ils ont fait a peut près tout ce qui était possible et imagineable pour faire avancer les choses depuis quelques années : lettres aux institutions, sensibilation par hubert reeves lui même ... Mais ça ne marche toujours pas. En bref, rien a changé ...

Aussi quelques membres de ce collectif se demandent s'il ne serait pas temps de monter une sorte d'association internationale regroupant toutes les associations nationales des pays touchés par ce fléau. Ainsi, nous pourrions mieux combattre tous les "dégats collatéraux" de l'orpaillage : droit de l'homme (pauvres exploités dans les mines), droit du commerce ect... 

Et pourquoi pas des pubs dans les journeaux qui permettrait à l'opinion public d'être informé sur la chaîne de l'or, de l'extraction au bijoux de famille.

De notre côté, nico et moi pensons à faire un site internet qui regrouperait toutes les infos sur l'orpaillage et dédié à la mémoire de Philippe. Et j'en serais le webmaster ... Nous voudrions mettre en place un forum et comme je suis novice, je suis ouverte à toutes propositions !!!!!!

Comme macgénération me parait bien administrés, je contacterais nos chers administrateurs pour quelques conseils ... et plus que de la fayotterie : c'est une demande d'aide ! D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas par quoi commencer ...

Sur ce bonne soirée et à bientôt.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Décembre 2005)

Beau projet ça, Odre !  :love:

J'espère que malgré tout, ton Noël a été le plus joyeux possible !


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Ben Odré, si je peux donner un coup de main, hésite pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui Philippe aurait eut 39 ans si, comme le dit si bien son ami d'enfance, il n'avait pas été si courageux..

Pendant un mois, le fleuve approuhague n'a pas vu un clandestin et puis ils sont revenus dans la nuit du 18 au 19 décembre.

PS : Taho je te recontacterais quand j'aurais une idée plus lumineuse !
Ps 2 : Pierrou, j'ai passé un bon noël mais comme mes parents sont divorcés (double noël) je n'ai pas eut le temps de faire une bises aux parents de nico.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Un gendarme a disparut ...
Des extraits de lettre envoyé aux président et ministre par l'ami d'enfance de philippe ...

Faut aller voir : 

http://blada.com/jodlas/623.htm


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

et puis ça aussi :


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

L'Or, quelle saloperie :sick:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Comme dit l'adage: "tout ce qui brille n'est pas or"...

Il avait des amis fidèles ton beau-frère, ça fait plaisir à voir.

Content de te voir en pleine forme odré.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Janvier 2006)

En soutien à odré... 

Lire ici...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ce lien en voici un deuxième : http://www.rfi.fr/actufr/articles/073/article_40946.asp


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Après avoir lut ces différents articles, je suis en colère  
Combien de morts leur faudra t'il ? :hein: 

Cette situation décrite et que semble décourvir "Le monde" dans la mort "accidentelle" du gendarme date .... depuis quelques décennies.

Ce qui est décrit là aussi, c'est le manque de moyen mise en oeuvre pour les gendarmes (ils attendent toujours leur hélicoptère, prévu pour noël 2003 par le ministre de l'intérieur) mais aussi la totale non formation de ces gendarmes en milieu tropicale. En effet, les gendarmes ayant découverts le contrebandier l'ont laissé conduire cette pirogue. Et pourquoi ??? Parce qu'il ne savent pas naviguer sur un fleuve !!! Le comble !!!! Le gendarme mort est arrivé en guyane en juillet 2005 et n'a reçu aucune formation quand à la navigation alors que c'est le seul moyen de transport en forêt !!!!! 

Le gouvernement envoie des hommes en guyane mais en aller simple ! Et c'est pourquoi Philippe a agit de concert avec eux car il était capable de faire (et avait appris tout seul, comme quoi c'est possible d'apprendre !) ce qu'il n'était pas capable de faire !

Mais il est malheureux d'apprendre que même mort nous restons inégaux devant les gouvernements ... Pour un gendarme mort, mille éloges, pour une trentaine de civils la fosse ...

Nicolas écrit en ce moment un mail à François Baroin ministre de l'outre mer qui va se rendre (enfin!!!!!) en Guyane.

PS : chaque journaliste qui a essayé d'enquêter sur le mileu de l'orpaillage clandestin, fut contraints d'arrêter leur travail à cause de menaces de morts, de "contrats" qui pesaient sur leurs têtes (un journaliste du monde et un autre de France guyane qui a été viré bizarrement). S'il avait été soutenu par un gouvernement je suis sur que qu'ils auraient déjà finit leur travail journalistique.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir lut ces différents articles, je suis en colère
> Combien de morts leur faudra t'il ? :hein:
> 
> Cette situation décrite et que semble décourvir "Le monde" dans la mort "accidentelle" du gendarme date .... depuis quelques décennies.
> ...



Souhaitons que notre ministre ne se rende pas en Guyane seulement pour allez voir le centre spatial de Kourou...

p.s: Ton site ça avance?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Le site n'avance pas trop car je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre ! J'ai appris que des logiciels de forums gratuits existent mais je ne connais pas leur noms ...

si quelqu'un sait je suis preneuse !

Je viens d'envoyer moi aussi un mail enflammé au ministre de l'outre mer qui vraisemblablement part en guyane à cause de la mort du gendarme.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben désolé de ne pas avoir répondu à ton MP, mais j'ai viré les bookmarks de mon ancien navigateur et n'ai pu retrouver le forum qu'on avait fait (enfin, pas moi, sinon j'aurais su...) pour nos courses de voitures virtuelles.

Y'a bien quelqu'un qui est au jus ici, j'imagine...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le site n'avance pas trop car je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre ! J'ai appris que des logiciels de forums gratuits existent mais je ne connais pas leur noms ...
> 
> si quelqu'un sait je suis preneuse !
> 
> Je viens d'envoyer moi aussi un mail enflammé au ministre de l'outre mer qui vraisemblablement part en guyane à cause de la mort du gendarme.



Si je pouvais t'aider je le ferais avec plaisir, mais je n'y connais strictement rien en création de Forum...  

J'ai trouvé çà si ça peut servir.


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin j'ai entendu sur France info que ça parlait de l'orpaillage en Guyane et je me suis mis a penser à toi et a Philippe. A ce fil que tu avais ouvert sur MacGénération et j'ai eu une pensé émue pour tout ces gens qui se bâtait contre ça avant que ça ne passe aux infos.

Voila, grâce a toi, a ce fil, je connaissais un peu mieux le sujet. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

J'ai entendu ce matin la brève info de Guyane sur "France info". Je suis contente que ce fil puisse vous aider à comprendre le sujet qui n'est pas vraiment expliqué dans les médias ...

Quand au forum : je suis aller voir le lien mais j'ai pas compris grand chose.
Ils ont l'air de proposer un forum hébergé à l'extérieur. Or j'aimerais pouvoir l'héberger par mes propres moyens mais si c'est un travail que je ne peux pas réalisé, cette solution (d'un hébergement extérieure) peut être bienvenue. En fait, je voudrais avoir des avis de personnes ayant essayé ce genre de choses. Il parait que golf s'y connait.

J'ai envoyé hier un long mail à françois baroin et j'ai obtenu une réponse : "la c'est la belle soeur". Cette phrase sur une page blanche. Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire ??? Et ce n'est pas la réponse que je recherchais!

Bon je vais attendre de voir si la réponse au mail de nico c'est : "la c'est le frère"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

heu et j'oublie encore l'essentiel

Le témoignage de nicolas lors de notre voyage en guyane en juillet 2005, photos prises par mes soins : http://blada.com/chroniques/2006/630-L_Approuague_avait_un_gout_d_essence.htm

sinon vous pouvez toujours flané : http://blada.com/


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> heu et j'oublie encore l'essentiel
> 
> Le témoignage de nicolas lors de notre voyage en guyane en juillet 2005, photos prises par mes soins : http://blada.com/chroniques/2006/630-L_Approuague_avait_un_gout_d_essence.htm
> 
> sinon vous pouvez toujours flané : http://blada.com/



Ca fait mal au coeur tout ce gâchi...  

odré, merci pour tout.

Ca ne doit pas être facile tout les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir 

Hier soir François Baroin était sur RFO Guyane 
c'est ici : http://guyane.rfo.fr/
et cliquez sur le journal, c'est celui du 10 janvier 2006

Beaucoup de choses sont dites et le ministre de l'Outre Mer est bien embarassé.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Hier soir François Baroin était sur RFO Guyane
> c'est ici : http://guyane.rfo.fr/
> ...



Embarrassé...si ça pouvaient les faire bouger, ce serai un moindre mal...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2006)

j'ai aussi entendu parler de l'histoire du gendarme sur france nympho® cette semaine, j'ai eu une pensée pour toi, Odré :love: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Voici une pétition en soutien à Frédéric Farine, journaliste de RFO qui a été licencié parce qu'il faisait son métier ... 

J'en parlait plus haut mais vous en saurez plus ici : http://wb221.lerelaisinternet.com/sortiespage1.htm

Merci pour votre soutien


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Voici une pétition en soutien à Frédéric Farine, journaliste de RFO qui a été licencié parce qu'il faisait son métier ...
> 
> J'en parlait plus haut mais vous en saurez plus ici : http://wb221.lerelaisinternet.com/sortiespage1.htm
> 
> Merci pour votre soutien



C'est malheureux à dire... mais la liberté d'expression et d'informer dans les rédactions n'existe plus, depuis que les grands groupes internationaux on en pris le contrôle... La presse n'est plus ce qu'elle était...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de voir sur France 5, un reportage sur l'orpaillage sauvage datant de 2004 intitulé: Brigade nature: Les clandestins d'Oiapoque. 
C'était intéressant, mais au vue de tout ce que tu as bien pu nous dire, je doute très sérieusement de l'exactitude des faits rapportés...  :mouais:

Au moins ils en parlent...

p.s: Je ne suis pas sûr, mais je crois avoir reconnu Dgé Oussour dans un des passages.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Merde c'est bien la première fois que je suis déçue de ne plus avoir la télé :mouais: 

Dgé est blond aux cheveux longs et la peaux tanés, d'habitude on ne doute pas de le reconnaitre mais y'en aussi peut être pleins comme lui. 

Des reportages pipés, y'en a plein et ce sont d'ailleurs ceux qui sont diffusés ... C'est pour cette raison que nous sommes restés très sceptiques devant le mail d'un journaliste de l'AFP qui voulait faire un reportage sur Philippe enfin sur sa vie personnelle ! Alors que son combat reste l'orpaillage clandestin. Bien souvent nous avons l'impression de pisser dans un violon...

Mais nous sommes en contact avec les personnes qui prennent très au sérieux cette histoire car c'est leur lot quotidien. Nous allons rencontré dans deux semaines, un ex-guyanais qui vit maintenant dans une caravane dans un coin paumé de la France (parce qu'il a peur pour sa vie, qu'il a vu la Guyane comme un Paradis dans les années 70, quand personne n'allait y chercher de l'or ...). Il voudrait faire un tour de France en caravane pour avertir l'opinion public et ce serait bien que cette démarche coïncide avec des manifestations en Guyane (quelqu'un de motivé s'en charge là bas) et en métropole. Tous ceci pour le printemps, je vous tiendrais au courant. 

voici l'histoire de ce gas en caravane : http://ethnic973.skyblog.com/


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir à 22h20 émission de radio sur l'orpaillage clandestin sur rfo guyane 
c'est ici : http://guyane.rfo.fr/ cliquez sur radio  

bien évidemment si vous lisez ce message demain c'est trop tard car c'est en direct


merde : ils ont des problèmes informatiques et nous passent de la musique ... bon ben de toute façon on enregistre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon aujourd'hui, c'était l'analyse des journalistes (dont le journaliste qui écrit l'article parut dans le monde sur la mort du gendarme) et demain ben le préfet et les gendarmes vont prendre la parole et la fedomg (fédération des orpailleurs guyanais) : même heure même lien


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

Merci de nous tenir au courant aussi régulièrement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

*France 3: Des Racines et Des Ailes*


----------



## Taho! (25 Janvier 2006)

oui, j'ai entendu ça à la radio ce matin !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas la télé mais un pote à mis son micro d'ordinateur sur les enceintes de sa télé par le biais de skype j'ai put entendre l'émission. Et la majeur partie du reportage se passe où habitait Philippe et c'est avec ces gendarmes là qu'il collaborait. Nico a vut le reportage en vrai et il parait que en un an  la crique "d'Ipoussing" a vraiment été dévastée  

Le reportage est très réaliste, pas de faux semblant et pas de langue de bois. On peut voir que les gendarmes font surtout de l'humanitaire parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de faire leur vrai boulot.

Je suis contente que ce type de reportage passe sur une chaîne de grande audience mais malheureusement il a fallut qu'un gendarme meurt pour que l'on en parle ... Mais bon c'est déjà un pas de franchis. 

La semaine dernière sur radio rfo dans l'émission "parole contré", le commandant de la gendarmerie à rendu hommage à philippe ainsi que le préfet de guyane. 
De plus, le collectif "Quel orpaillage pour la Guyane ?" ayant rendu hommage au gendarme décédé, le commandant a répondu aux condoléances  en mettant sur le même plan les deux décès : "a payé de sa vie la défense d'un idéal" selon ces termes. La lettre sera bientôt mise en ligne. 

Donc les choses avancent en Guyane mais il faut que ça bouge ici maintenant ...

On a quelques projets, je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Le 31 juillet 2004
20:11
Je suis très inquiète, ils sont partis il y a 12 heures, il faisait jour. Aucun bruit de pirogue aujourd'hui et je scrute le silence. Que faire ? Attendre. Je ne peux rien pour eux. Je me force à manger car ma faim s'est transformé en angoisse. La forêt est étrangement silencieuse.
Ils allaient en direction de Regina. J'entends des voix au loin où je fabules, j'espère que c'est eux. Je crois reconnaître la voix du frère, une voix de conteur. Je reprends espoir ... ils se sont sûrement arrêtés chez le voisin ! Les Gros, toujours les mêmes ...
Les voix lointaines me rassurent même si je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit les leurs. Au moins, il y a quelqu'un pas loin. Je suis seule dans le carbet, un sabre pas loin, avec pour seules compagnies des chauves souris. J'ai envie de les rejoindre mais j'ai la frousse. Pourtant un layon existe mais où vas t'il ? Je suis là depuis une semaine et je ne sais connais même pas le chemin qui mène aux voisins ... J'ai faillit le prendre aujourd'hui, je m'en mords les doigts. Les voix continuent j'espère que c'est bien eux et non pas une radio quelconque. Je me rends compte que je suis exclusivement entourée de mecs et que mes inhibitions de filles ne les concernent pas. Je suis une froussarde. Les chauve souris attaquent les bananes. Les voix se sont arrêtées. Est ce une pause ou vont ils revenir ?
20:44
Si j'entends une pirogue dans moins de dix minutes c'est qu'ils reviennent, qu'ils ont eut pitié de moi. La pluie s'est mise à tomber comme pour changer de musique. Toujours pas de crapauds, ni de pirogue, je bois un pastis. Ecrire me maintiens dans une sorte de lucidité qui m'empêche de m'inquiéter pour moi comme pour eux. Je m'attends à ce qu'ils apparaissent d'une minute à l'autre.
20:50
Plus de voix, la pluie cesse petit à petit, je crois entendre une pirogue comme un bruit sourd. Je suis fatiguée et je n'ai rien fait. Eux, ils s'ont partis se balader malgré la pluie, rien ne les arrêtent. Je me mets moi même dans des situations désagréables à attendre. La lumière s'éteind. 1h30 que j'attends un bruit de pirogue au loin. Je prends une décision : quoiqu'il arrive, quand la lumière s'arrêtera encore, j'irais me coucher. Il sera alors 22h30. S'ils sont là tout va bien, sinon j'irais chercher demain le troisième voisin, Pierre. J'entends une pirogue ou je fabules ? Le bruit se rapproche mais je ne me souviens pas si Claude (le deuxième voisin) habites si loin ... Peut être vont ils lentement dans la nuit. Le bruit se rapproche, ils ralentissent, c'est eux, j'en suis sûre. Il est 21:02, l'heure où l'on se couche d'habitude !



PS : le site internet avance. il est presque prêt, une version en construction (le collectif a beaucoup d'archives) avec une pétition devrait bientôt voir le jour.


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

_Très joli style au passage..._

Merci de nous donner des nouvelles, je continue à croire que ton action va faire bouger les choses. Pour Philippe !


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le 31 juillet 2004
> 20:11
> Je suis très inquiète, ils sont partis il y a 12 heures, il faisait jour. Aucun bruit de pirogue aujourd'hui et je scrute le silence. Que faire ? Attendre. Je ne peux rien pour eux. Je me force à manger car ma faim s'est transformé en angoisse. La forêt est étrangement silencieuse.
> Ils allaient en direction de Regina. J'entends des voix au loin où je fabules, j'espère que c'est eux. Je crois reconnaître la voix du frère, une voix de conteur. Je reprends espoir ... ils se sont sûrement arrêtés chez le voisin ! Les Gros, toujours les mêmes ...
> ...



Joli récit.   

Merci de nous tenir au courant comme tu le fais.


----------



## Lila (9 Mars 2006)

Salut Odré !

..je viens de lire ce fil...un combat qui mérite de continuer à attirer l'attention....

je ne crois pas que cela soit la place de faire étalage de quelconques opinions politiques ou démagogiques....je regrette simplement de constater encore une fois que les intérêts les plus bas passent avant la vie....et ce, à tous les niveaux (garimperos,médias, politiques, conscience collecvive surtout..)

..c'est pour cela que c'est important que cette histoire ne tombe pas dans l'oubli, jusqu'à ce que ça bouge.

Continue donc et j'attends avec impatience ce site !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

oups pardon


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Premièrement : un autre gendarme mort par balle cette semaine

Jodla 19/04/06 - La préfecture informe : Sarko arrive
La visite de Nicolas Sarkozy, ministre dEtat, ministre de lIntérieur et de lAménagement du territoire, est annoncée pour vendredi 21 avril. Il présidera la cérémonie officielle en hommage au lieutenant de police Jean-Charles Robinson, décédé lundi 17 avril dernier, dans lexercice de ses fonctions. 
Léon Bertrand et François Baroin assisteront également à la cérémonie.


Deuxièment : un article du monde sur le projet Cambior dont on parle depuis quelques mois ... si c'est dans le monde d'aujourd'hui c'est que ça avance.
D'ailleurs ici pétition : http://www.collectifor.ouvaton.org/petition.html

et puis l'article : 

Un projet controversé de mine d'or industrielle en Guyane

Un géant de l'or est en train d'apposer son poinçon dans l'Amazonie guyanaise. Titulaire pour une durée de vingt-cinq ans de la concession de Camp Caïman, sur 30 km2 de forêt primaire, la multinationale canadienne Cambior a déjà déboisé une trentaine d'hectares. Son projet : extraire près de 4 tonnes d'or par an à partir de 2008, pendant au moins sept ans, en séparant l'or des roches concassées par cyanuration.


Camp Caïman se situe sur la montagne de Kaw, dans le parc naturel régional de la Guyane et en bordure de la réserve naturelle des marais de Kaw, refuge de l'une des dernières colonies au monde de caïmans noirs, de nombreuses espèces d'oiseaux migrateurs et des atipas, poissons-chats cuirassés très appréciés des Guyanais.

"Contrairement à ce qu'indiquent les documents de Cambior, les rejets de la mine peuvent polluer les marais de Kaw", explique Frédéric Lecorre, directeur de Floramazone, une petite société qui exploite, à moins de 2 km de Camp Caïman, 10 hectares de plantes pour des laboratoires de recherche et l'industrie cosmétique. Le jeune chef d'entreprise brandit des cartes et des photos IGN où les tracés des cours d'eau diffèrent des documents produits par la multinationale. Il pointe aussi du doigt l'étude d'impact de Cambior : la multinationale demande une dérogation pour pouvoir rejeter un effluent final avec une teneur en mercure dix à vingt fois supérieure aux normes françaises - au-delà du seuil de toxicité aiguë pour les poissons -, mais aussi des eaux dépassant de 8 °C le seuil de température autorisé.

"C'est l'un des points sur lesquels on va demander des explications à Cambior", indique Jean Leduc, directeur régional de l'environnement. La direction régionale de l'industrie, de la recherche et de l'environnement a demandé "une tierce expertise", courante pour des sites classés Seveso. "Si j'avais été ministre, j'aurais tout de suite bloqué le projet", fustige Corinne Lepage, l'ancienne ministre de l'environnement, dans les colonnes du quotidien France-Guyane, le 15 avril. Le collectif Quel orpaillage pour la Guyane ?, un regroupement d'associations de protection de l'environnement, de syndicats et de citoyens, dénonce les risques de pollution au cyanure de la principale prise d'eau potable de l'agglomération de Cayenne sur le fleuve Comté, à une quinzaine de kilomètres en aval de la mine.

Autre voix discordante, celle des Amérindiens Palikurs, qui ont saisi la justice pour dénoncer une convention signée avec Cambior pour faire passer la piste d'accès à la mine par la zone de droit d'usage de la communauté. "J'étais dans les bureaux de Cambior, j'ai signé un document que je n'ai pas compris", raconte le chef coutumier du village Favard, qui se dit analphabète. La convention laisse le contrôle de la piste à Cambior, mais ne contient pas ou peu de contrepartie pour les Amérindiens, malgré les promesses d'emplois et d'équipements que le chef coutumier affirme avoir reçues pour son village. La multinationale n'a pas souhaité évoquer les conditions de signature de cette convention, pas plus que le cadre chargé du dossier, qui a quitté la société au début de l'année.

"A la sortie de l'usine, on va mettre en place une unité d'épuration des résidus miniers", a expliqué sur Radio Guyane Patrick Godin, le PDG de CBJ France, la filiale guyanaise de Cambior. "L'effluent final répondra aux normes américaines d'eau potable, plus contraignantes que les normes européennes", poursuit M. Godin, qui dément "tout risque pour les poissons ou la santé humaine". "Une usine va épaissir les résidus, déposés ensuite sous forme d'une pâte dans des petits bassins, donc on évite tout risque lié à la rupture d'une digue", précise-t-il.

"Ils n'ont pas l'expérience d'un site avec une pluviométrie aussi forte, de quatre mètres d'eau par an", s'inquiète Pierre-Charles Dominique, spécialiste de la forêt tropicale au CNRS, qui reconnaît néanmoins des avancées de la multinationale pour réduire, dans le projet, la surface déboisée. "Ils ont fait des efforts conséquents sur le plan environnemental. A ce niveau, nous sommes rassurés", indique Robert Cibrelus, conseiller régional délégué aux affaires minières. Il faut dire qu'en annonçant 337 emplois directs dans un département où plus d'un actif sur cinq est au chômage, Cambior a aussi des arguments pour séduire.

 Laurent Marot
Le Monde - Article paru dans l'édition du 20.04.06


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Mais il est chaud votre fil ! Incroyable tout ca, j'ai du mal a me l'imaginer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

Jeudi 18 mais on été retrouvé les deux corps en décompposition de Capi et Domingo, gardiens du camp de l'arataï qui se trouve dans la réserve naturelle des Nouragues (plus grande réserve naturelle d'Europe mise en place par Mittérand).
Tous ceci sur l'Approuhague, le même fleuve où vivait Philippe Gros.
Ils ont été bien sur assassinés, les gardiens n'étaient pas armés.
S'en sont suivit un rapatriement des scientifiques qui sont revenus il y a quelques jours.
Deux suspects ont été retrouvés ligotés en pleine forêt par les gendarmes qui ont été prévenus par les clandestins. Un des supects serait impliqué dans l'assassinat de Philippe ... On en sait pas plus et cette info est à prendre avec des pincettes.

En bref, vendredi à eut lieu une marche silencieuse à Cayenne.
Un ras le bol complet de toute la guyane ...

De infos ici : http://www.blada.com/

http://www.blada.com/boite-aux-lettres/infos-citoyennes/1059-Communique_du_Bureau_du_CNRS_en_Guyane.htm

http://www.blada.com/boite-aux-lettres/courrier/7483.htm


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Juin 2006)

Visiblement rien a changé, les orpailleurs continuent leurs petites affaires et l'état continue de ne rien savoir...déplorable. 
Les déclarations d'intentions des responsables politiques sont encore une fois restées lettre morte...malheureusement. 

Merci odré.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Ma belle soeur a lancé une pétition "action citoyenne contre l'orpaillage illégale en guyane".
Ben pour la soutenir, il faut signer.
Et puis vous pouvez y lire les artciles de Frédéric Farine, ex journaliste de RFO (en cliquant sur les liens)

http://www.collectifor.ouvaton.org/petition.php


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

A ce jour, 1400 signatures pour la pétition (Tout n'a pas été rapatrié sur papier). Edeze a demandé à rencontrer notre ministre de l'intérieur lors de son voyage en Guyane jeudi. Il y a eut une annonce sur France Info où on a put l'entendre.

Merci


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

...surtout CONTINUEZ !!!!!
..c'est le bon moment pour agir et renforcer votre action.
...nous sommes &#224; la veille des &#233;ch&#233;ances &#233;l&#233;ctorales, donc les politiques commencent &#224; &#234;tre sensibles &#224; tous ce qui pourrait &#234;tre porteur.....donc les nobles causes sont de tr&#232;s bons vecteurs de com et des enjeux politiques majeurs.

...donc d'une certaine fa&#231;on vous avez quelque chose qui les int&#233;resse :
-s&#251;ret&#233; nationale
-int&#233;grit&#233; du territoire (n'oublions pas l'enjeu que repr&#233;sente la Guyane pour la France avec Ariane Espace et toute la zone g&#233;opolitique)
-s&#233;curit&#233; des populations

..donc allez-y franco, n&#233;gociez avec culot et multipliez les actions m&#233;diatis&#233;es...
envoyez un dossier &#224; toutes les r&#233;dactions nationales, que les journalistes y trouvent un beau scandale (l'asssassinat en s&#233;rie de gendarmes et de civils en est un)...

..enfin en r&#233;sum&#233; je crois que c'eest maintenant que votre d&#233;marche a les plus de chances d'aboutir !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2006)

Sinon ça va toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Merci Lila pour ton soutien .

Mais ...

Vous ne voyez que la partie visible de l'iceberg et je ne peux pas tout vous dire, des fois ça nous dépasse et j'ai conscience que tous ce qui est dit ici est lut quelque part ... 

Les actions sont menées et pour s'en rendre compte, allez voir là bas.

Pour répondre à Sonnyboy : 
Y'a des hauts et des bas. Parce que ça s'ajoute au quotidien et à d'autres tracas. 
Ce n'est pas mon combat personnel même s'il me touche profondémment. Les lieux, l'ambiance ... je pense surtout aux parents qui malgré tout ça continue d'être ce qu'ils sont : des gens aimables et simples ... 

Je peux juste en parler parce que je peux pas faire comme si je ne savais pas.
Merci pour votre écoute et merci aux hommes de l'ombre ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

A propos de l'intervention de N.Sarkozy en guyane Fran&#231;aise le 29 juin dernier.
Malgr&#233; qu'elle est eut une convocation, Edeze n'a pas &#233;t&#233; re&#231;ue ... probl&#232;me d'aganda, personne n'&#233;tait au courant ...

Mais il a pas oubli&#233; d'utiliser tous les mots-clefs de la p&#233;tition pour expliquer les mesures qu'il a prise.

le journal de rfo : journeaux TV > jeudi 29 juin (calendrier &#224; droite de "JT guyane")

Discours &#224; Saint Laurent du Maroni sur la s&#233;curit&#233; : une armada de mesures ... sur des fonds pris sur St Pierre et Miquelon. La m&#234;me mission pour les gendarmes/arm&#233;e/policier : lutte contre l'orpaillage clandestin.

Discours de Cayenne de N.Sarkozy sur le d&#233;veloppement &#233;conomique : un projet type qui sera utilis&#233; dans tous les DOM. Des zones franches dans les DOM.

Bon il a fait son travail (et des discours difficile &#224; lire) mais je me pose quelques objections/questions : 

- Un projet type que l'on calque sur tous les DOM, c'est m&#233;conna&#238;tre les sp&#233;cificit&#233;s de chaque territoire non ?
- Les zones franches : si c'est pour en arriver au projet cambior, c'est pas gagn&#233;.
- Des gendarmes fra&#238;chement d&#233;barqu&#233;s de m&#233;tropole, mais personne ne parle de leur formation sp&#233;cifique en milieu &#233;quatorial.
- M&#234;me probl&#232;me d&#251;e au reconduction des clandestins/sans papiers qu'en m&#233;tropole. Or en Guyane ils sont beaucoup plus ins&#233;r&#233;s dans la population voire depuis des g&#233;n&#233;rations ... 

MAIS SURTOUT : 

- Pourquoi ne parle t'il que des clandestins surinamais alors que le Br&#233;sil est le pays le plus grand de l'Am&#233;rique du Sud ???

L&#224; bas on se plai(n)t &#224; dire que la guyane sera br&#233;silienne dans une d&#233;cennie 
Un bonheur guyanais bleu, blanc, rouge, auriverde : un article de Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Farine.

------------

Edit : Petis mots pour les &#233;nergum&#232;nes ils se reconna&#238;tront.
Je ne dis pas tout ce qui se passe personnellement pour les parents (un proc&#232;s est en cours) et parcequ'il existe des journaleux, terreur des honn&#234;tes gens.
On est sur Internet ...
Apr&#232;s si la Guyane ne vous plait pas, si &#231;a vous gonfle, ne venez pas lire ce qui se passe ici (et j'ai compris qu'il ne fallait pas en parler ailleurs mea culpa) si c'est pour l'entendre revenir dans la gueule ... 
Si mes propos ici m&#234;me sont diff&#233;rents des propos en premi&#232;re page o&#249; je vous parle sinc&#232;rement de ce qui nous arrivait, c'est parce que je n'avais pas le choix, parce que j'avais une bombe dans la t&#234;te pr&#234;t &#224; &#233;clater. Si vous voulez me narguez fa&#238;tes le par MP : &#231;a me changera de votre hypocrisie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

plan&#232;te urgence association Loi 1901 reconnue d'int&#233;r&#234;t g&#233;n&#233;rale, apolitique et non confessionnelle.

L'article en question : trafics en or


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Heu bon :mouais: 

Moi j'informe point.

Mais je vais pas tarder à faire fermer ce fil en fait.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Heu bon :mouais:
> 
> Moi j'informe point.
> 
> Mais je vais pas tarder à faire fermer ce fil en fait.




Surtout pas Odré, nous sommes nombreux à lire tes nombreux posts et beaucoup d'entre nous je pense seraient déçus que tu fasses fermer ce fil.

Tout ce que tu expliques est très instructif car les infos Guyane/Métropole prennent parfois le chemin des écoliers  ....

A bientôt de te lire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Ben oui, je l'avais dit et je le fait aujourd'hui.

Edeze a raison

Et puis nous sommes sauvés MAM débarque en guyane prochainement.

En fait je trouves ça trop personnel (les quelques 2800 affichages du fil me font peur) alors j'ai eut l'idée d'ouvrir un autre fil plus général, parce qu'en fait les problèmes de la Guyane existent un peu partout et beaucoup d'écoliers ont des infos sur des endroits qu'ils connaissent. Alors croisont nos chemins . 

J'hésite encore : dois je l'ouvrir dans le Bar (resteront nous sages dans nos commentaires ?) ou carrément dans le comptoir ?

Ah oui ça s'appelerait "Les méfaits de la colonisation".

ça va le titre et le concept ?

J'attends vos avis avant de faire fermer ...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2006)

Honn&#234;tement je ne sais pas quoi r&#233;pondre. 

L'id&#233;e est bonne, tout comme il est vrai que ce genre de probl&#232;me ne se limite pas qu'&#224; la Guyane, alors pourquoi pas apr&#232;s tout.

Concernant le titre, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit tr&#232;s repr&#233;sentatif. Les probl&#232;mes pos&#233;s l&#224;-bas me semblent surtout d&#251; &#224; l'incomp&#233;tence g&#233;n&#233;ral des administrations et le je-m'en-foutisme, qu'&#224; la colonisation en elle-m&#234;me. Maintenant &#231;a n'engage que moi. 
Si je peux me permettre, je verrais bien quelque chose comme: "L'Outre-mer, les oubli&#233;s de la r&#233;publique?"

Sinon je te conseillerais plut&#244;t d'ouvrir ce fil dans Le comptoir. Car bien que ce fil, comme d'autres, d&#233;montre le contraire, il n'est pas rare dans le Bar que des discussions s&#233;rieuses finissent en joyeux rod&#233;o. Enfin c'est &#224; toi de voir.

Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re que mon point de vue t'aidera un peu.  

p.s: Merci de nous avoir ouvert un peu les yeux sur tout &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Je reparlerais de la Guyane entre autres quand j'aurais des nouvelles dans ce nouveau sujet : Les méfaits de la colonisation

Voilà voilà vous y êtes les bienvenus hein parce que parler toute seule c'est chiantissime 

Merci de votre attention et du soutien


----------

